# Not laying eggs



## FairySwallow.0026 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello. I bought a pair of Saxon Fairy Swallow pigeon and its been a month since i bought them and still not laying eggs. I'm sure that they are proven breeder because they still have squabs before i bought them. What should I do? Should I need to wait little longer? Any suggestions?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When they are comfortable in your place they will lay. It can take time. Moving from one place to another can be very unsettling for them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

FairySwallow.0026 said:


> Hello. I bought a pair of Saxon Fairy Swallow pigeon and its been a month since i bought them and still not laying eggs. I'm sure that they are proven breeder because they still have squabs before i bought them. What should I do? Should I need to wait little longer? Any suggestions?


*Give them time. Also, what does their set up look like? They have to feel safe/secure to breed.*


----------



## FairySwallow.0026 (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks for the answers. I put them in a cage hmmm i think they called it a double cage.


----------



## FairySwallow.0026 (Sep 8, 2016)

Like this one


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*So they are indoor birds, I was thinking you had a coop.

How big is that cage? Where do you put the cage with them in it? Pigeons do not feel safe or secure unless they can perch up high.

If you put them in a cage they need time out to fly and stretch their wings inside a safe room.*


----------

